# my commander has arrived



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it arrived yesterday, wrapped in bubble wrap i thought it would of came in a crate, looks like i thought wrong. the guys that dropped it off by the road asked if i needed any help getting up the driveway. "naaaa, i got it" i boldly said... HA! i cut open the top of the bubble wrap and yep, it was a sand commander 120, so off they went. then i cut off the packaging and grabbed the side, picked it up and headed up the driveway towards the garage. man thats an akward 67 pounds to be carrying like that in the little time it took to get to the garage (with 2 mini breaks) i made up my mind i needed a cart. once i got into the garage and really started to look at it, i noticed the left side track was bowed in. looks like it was dropped i didnt really know what to do because the delivery guys were gone.. i grabed it and flipped it on the side (bowed side down). stuck my foot exactly where the bow was and lifted up on the topside and pushed on the bottom with my foot. after a few trys it was good as new. now i know it can be bent back into shape without it being a major crisis.:C 


first thing was get tags. went to the BMV and told the lady i wanted the special tag so i didnt need hull numbers. she said then youll have to go to akron and get them. id already been there about 45 minutes and didnt feel like spending another 3 hours getting tags so i just told her give me the regular tag. so i now have hull numbers, no big deal.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

congrats tom on ur yak , good luck at squito this weekend don,t flip it,Lol....


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ezbite,
Congratulations on your new Commander 120! 

Let us know how it handles and get some pics posted...soon. 
I suggest keeping it as simple as possible for your cart, that way there's less to put on the kayak to take it with you.  Something like what this chick has on her kayak:





Bowhunter57


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looked more like an aging Hen to me.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Looked more like an aging Hen to me.


yeah... she is not hot at all....


but great idea...

Frank


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

fishon said:


> she is not hot at all....


I'd say she might have been hot at one time, because she looks a little "over-cooked"...too much sun. 

Nice cart idea, though. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been reading about making carts and watching youtube videos about it too. i knew i was gonna make one when i got a kayak (carrying the commander yesterday just hurried the process). a couple of months ago i found an "ames garden cart" in someones trash on the curb on my way home one morning. i stopped and got it, thinking, man i like those wheels turns out it was worth it. 

the only thng i had to buy was 

7- 1" pvc end caps = $4.12 
2- 1 & 1/4 pvc end caps (probably could do without) = $1.44
1- 6' piece of 1" pvc (needed about 8' and i had some) = $2.85
5- 1" pvc tee's = $3.20
2- 5/8" stainless washers = $2.12
8oz handi pack of cleaner and cement = $7.48
total = $21.21  this is all i bought. everything else i had laying around.

i saw one guys cart on youtube that i liked and i pretty much copied it. i did a few modifications of my own though. in the video, he glued on the end caps that hold on the pool noodles, i didnt. im sure sooner or later they will need replaced, so i dry fitted them and drilled holes in the bottom of each endcap and inserted 1 stainless screw in each cap. he also only used a 1" endcap where the axle runs thru, i didnt like that, so i beefed it up by cementing a 1" endcap inside of a 1 & 1/4" endcap, that baby wont break now. i also wanted to use the axle from the cart, but it was too short. i had a piece of copper water line and used that instead. everything is glued together except for the straight piece of pvc that goes into the top of the tee's right by the wheels, the pool noodle tee's pull off. after the paint was dry and the commander was strapped down, i took it for a walk, my neighbors musta thought i lost my mind walking around on the street pulling a kayak man that things smooth. i wanted to make it wider, but opted to keep it the same width as the humps in the commanders hull. i dont think ill be taking this cart on a crosscountry trip, but it will sure get me from the parking lot to the water in one trip. its even got a little kick stand  next up, rod holders.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Man that is slick! I was jealous of the commander now I'm jealous of the cart too! Great Job!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Looked more like an aging Hen to me.


Whaddya mean "aging Hen", ya old fart. That's better than you'll ever see.LOL! --Tim


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations superman! See you on the water. --Tim


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Let us know how well that cart works out, it's the same one I was wanting to build.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HandyAl (May 23, 2009)

Congrats. I've had mine for a little over a month now. When you try to stand, trust the kayak. It feels tippy, but then the secondary stability kicks in.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

HandyAl said:


> Congrats. I've had mine for a little over a month now. When you try to stand, trust the kayak. It feels tippy, but then the secondary stability kicks in.


you aint a kiddin' HandyAl, the commander is a great craft. my cart worked perfecto.., it was a bit tippy going down the steep grade. i spent about 4 hours in the commander today before my iphone radar showed red coming my way (it was right as usual ) and i beat the storm.... i was on the shenago river at orangeville, the water was very stagnant, however, i felt so alive.... yep just like a movie  i learned some things too, like you can never carry too much gear and you never have enough. lol. plus... i neeed more rod holders.. a few photos..well i guess you can now offically call me a yaker


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Nice choice on the color. Of course Im a little biased as my Commander is also sand colored.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey Rusty, do you find the seat in the way?? do i remember you saying you you put a stadium seat on it ? show me a photo please


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet kayak! I have a hybrid as well in the Native Ultimate 12 Tegris. Absolutely love it! Congrats!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

ezbite said:


> ... man thats an akward 67 pounds to be carrying like that in the little time it took to get to the garage (with 2 mini breaks) i made up my mind i needed a cart.


Yes it is. I cart my 'Cuda up the driveway if no one is available to help.

Nice looking cart, looks like the one I made.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

rod holders attached to that milk crate 
might even try to make something like this Tom for your yak and rods
a friends in Florida
.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

This is a pic of my old seat bought a new one that I havent tried out yet. On the new one I laid a 1"x4" across the front of the captains perch before putting the seat on. It makes the seat sit more solid. I also have 2 bungee cords hooked to the back to keep the seat from moving around. I dont even bring the lower seat with me anymore.









Edit: I had to run out to the garage to take a pic of something else so I threw the new seat on a took a pic









First seat came from Walmart and the second came from Meijer. The second is a little wider and sturdier. Both were about $20.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ezbite said:


> you aint a kiddin' HandyAl, the commander is a great craft. my cart worked perfecto.., it was a bit tippy going down the steep grade. i spent about 4 hours in the commander today before my iphone radar showed red coming my way (it was right as usual ) and i beat the storm.... i was on the shenago river at orangeville, the water was very stagnant, however, i felt so alive.... yep just like a movie  i learned some things too, like you can never carry too much gear and you never have enough. lol. plus... i neeed more rod holders.. a few photos..well i guess you can now offically call me a yaker


Some cool pictures EZ. Good stuff!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had to modify my cart, i just didnt like the tippyness (lol, is that a word?) anyhow. i pushed the wheels out an inch and a half on each side, i used pvc as spacers. i also had to add a longer piece of copper pipe for an axle. im hoping it doesnt weaken it too much, if it does, i got solid copper too. i also added bigger pool noodles. i found that those smaller ones didnt allow the cart to snug up in the bottom of the hull when id strap it down.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i wasnt too keen on cutting holes into my baby however, i did. i used the impressions that are molded into the upper hull. but i canted the rod holders a little aft because i didnt want fishing rods pointing sideways. they will work great at this angle and leave me more space under the seat for more modifications  i also added a stainless steel eye to each holder because i figured its another anchor point for something and it is.. i did put a 1" diameter stainless washer under each eye, under the plastic hull/rod holder. that sucker aint going anywhere.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

plus i love this photo


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

welp, i got some of my modifications done and i thought id share..

here i show my transducer and how i set it up. ive only had it out once and it works great drifting, i attached it to the screws already molded into the hull for a rudder, no drilling  i might have to modify it when trolling if it drifts up from the water pressure. maybe a spring of some sort. i put it on a hinge because i figure if i hit something it'll flip up and not break off. but so far so good. even Rocko approves.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

here i attached my scotty and ram mount to a maple board. im looking for teak, but thats starting to piss me off.lol. i attached it to the board because i like the option of moving it up out of the way quickly. my camera mount is also mounted on a board, but its gonna stay forward, i just need to mount my other scotty on that side.

also that coleman cooler fits perfectly right behind the seat. those stainless steel eyes i installed with the rod holders are working out just fine.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this is a video of an update... man i love updating.. so that means im not done BROTHER>>

http://youtu.be/HJwsmxzqW7E


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You've been a busy buckeroo,Tom. You're having way too much fun.

Sit back give it a few weeks or months before you do anymore cutting and drilling. The best mods come after you've logged a hundred miles or so. You'll have more insight into the perfect EZcruiser. Let the ideas stew awhile inside your noggin'. 
Lookin' good so far.--Tim


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

good looking puppy!!  thanks for sharing and looking forward to more updates and time out on the water too


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks real good Tom 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow said:


> You've been a busy buckeroo,Tom. You're having way too much fun.
> 
> Sit back give it a few weeks or months before you do anymore cutting and drilling. The best mods come after you've logged a hundred miles or so. You'll have more insight into the perfect EZcruiser. Let the ideas stew awhile inside your noggin'.
> Lookin' good so far.--Tim
> ...




I've only cut 2 holes so far and those were for the rod holders. But it hurt Me to cut those


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice vid, it looks good man!

I wish I had your energy, compared to you I move like a three toed sloth! :act-up:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks awesome, man!! Like Wow said, I'd say to let the next couple stew for a bit, unless they are easily reversible...than what the heck,right?

The only critique, and I'm sure you're on it, but I'd be weary of where your tie down points are for the ratchet straps in the back. The ratchets are way more powerful than the tie down points. Bungees would more than do the trick over those ratchet straps.

But everything you've done looks spot on...nice and out of the way of paddling and casting...

Finely tuned fishing machine is what that thing looks like.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

K, one more. Just watched your video. Sound dampening...
I use as much soft sided stuff as possible, than I either COMPLETELY secure hard sided stuff, or hang it, or store it where it's unable to "clank" around.
The transducer hinge, the paddle leashes, the hanging phone case, the fish buoys....those are all "clankers" to me.
Fish tolerate some noises and disturbances...but I don't believe hard "clanks" are one of them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bubbagon said:


> Fish tolerate some noises and disturbances...but I don't believe hard "clanks" are one of them.


good info, thanks. i just got the silent traction padding today and two 12x20 sheets is actually a lot. im going to spent some time putting it on the clank areas today


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SWEET!!!

(and something tells me another project isn't that bad a thing...) Man, I LOVE tinkering with my yaks and canoes. Especially the canoe. It's like having a Jeep...with all the stuff you can add.

My most significant "modification" to a boat, was to my old Wilderness Systems Mallard. I hadn't paddled it in years. I had just adopted a 2 year old dog that loved the water, and I wanted something he could ride along that wasn't as large as a canoe.
So I relocated the seat as far back in the cockpit as it would go. Then a took a sawzall and removed the front deck of the boat....HUGE hole, big enough for the dog and then some.
It ended up working out PERFECTLY as the weight of the dog balanced out the relocated seat.
Although I would recommend it to no one!


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

awsome job Tom. can you stand in the commander just how stable is she? i love my yak but would be nice to get off the bottom and on a seat standing occasionnaly would be terrific you really turned her into a fishin machine!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

moosejohn said:


> awsome job Tom. can you stand in the commander just how stable is she? i love my yak but would be nice to get off the bottom and on a seat standing occasionnaly would be terrific you really turned her into a fishin machine!


Bubbagon, i like that.

Moosejohn, first couple trips out i was kinda shakey standing, but now ive got some traction padding on the bottom and have learned to kinda lock my legs in along the side pads, standing is pretty simple. but with the height of the captains seat theres really no need to stand unless your trying to make a long cast.


----------

